# www.manzanita.com



## JED (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I just received an order from Manzanita Burlworks and like many others, I couldn't be happier. I spoke with Rich and he sent exactly what I wanted. Thanks to everyone for recommending them and especially to Betowess for the use of his pics. Here's what I received for their $50 package:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Manzanita is the ish! I personally called him, talked to him for quite a while. When my package came, I was shocked and suprise to see how much I got for such a inexpensive package. I would most likely order from him again in the future, for now he has sent me enough =)


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

JED, I'm just curious,
how exactly do you manage to describe "exactly what you wanted"
when it came to pieces of driftwood you saw no pictures of before.
did you send him a picture similar to your tastes and ideas?
did you describe the pieces and dimension you were going for?
I ask because I'm going to order from them once I get a larger tank,
and I'd really like to know how to communicate my desires without
pictures to send or look at.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

Very nice , Jed. I might have to bookmark them myself.

On a side note, I see you're also a fan of Lowe's paint buckets for aquarium use. You really can't beat that padded handle, LOL.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I got a really sweet burl for a good price! I really like how it transformed my 29 gallon:










I emailed Rich a picture of Betowess' centerpiece (hope that was okay, Bob), and asked him for something similar, but smaller. He said that there was no other piece like it, but he'd try and find something I would like. I was very pleased with what I got for around $30 shipped.

A phone call seems the best way to get in touch with Rich.


----------



## JED (Nov 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


spypet said:


> JED, I'm just curious,
> how exactly do you manage to describe "exactly what you wanted"
> when it came to pieces of driftwood you saw no pictures of before.
> did you send him a picture similar to your tastes and ideas?
> ...


I did send Rich an email with some photos. A post by Betowess inspired me to place an order. You can see his original post here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...ua-soil-october-12th.html?highlight=manzanita

With Betowess' permission, I emailed the pics to Rich. I followed up with a call to him a day or so later. If memory serves correct, I basically told him I wanted something with a thick base and then some branches I could work with. Rich seems to have a good idea of what we in the planted tank community want :icon_smil

Turbowagon - Tank looks awesome Bro


----------



## JED (Nov 10, 2005)

jake said:


> Very nice , Jed. I might have to bookmark them myself.
> 
> On a side note, I see you're also a fan of Lowe's paint buckets for aquarium use. You really can't beat that padded handle, LOL.


Yep Jake - A huge fan of the good ole Lowes bucket. I actually use it to mix salt for my daughter's 29 gal FOWLR tank. The graduations on the side of bucket really make things easy!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Great looking tank. =)


----------

